# Digital Camera Flash Stopped Working



## whitneylynn (Jul 31, 2006)

I won a *Sony Cybershot DSC-S45* at my project graduation [which was May 25, 2006 so I haven't had it too long]. Since I won it there...I don't have ANY receipts. Only the box it came in. That's why my problem is kinda stinky =[

It works perfectly fine until the other day I went to take a picture and noticed, no flash.
I put it on forced flash and NO flash. Every mode-No flash. I took out the batteries for a minute and tried doing what the Sony Support website said [to reset the settings] but still no flash.

I don't know where the camera was bought.
I don't know what to do as in do I need to contact Sony for my warranty info?
I did this sign up thing and put in the date I got it and said I was still under warranty but I would have to provide the receipt [which I obviously can NOT get a hold of]
And without my warranty it would cost $110 to "fix the problem" which isn't even worth it...Id' rather just buy a new one.

It's a nice camera and I really like it and I would love to fix it myself or go somewhere that could possibly fix it.

Any advice?
Thank you!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You have done about everything I could have suggested,the only thing I can suggest is that you email Sony suppoprt and put the problem to them as you have here ...whether or not you hear anything back from them is in the lap of the gods I suppose but its worth a try and it will cost you nothing to ask ...

http://esupport.sony.com/


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i went to sony an did some digging an found 3 things that might help you.
first one is
Knowledge Article C95364

If the built-in flash does not function, then the camera may be set to Auto and will only flash when taking pictures in poorly illuminated environments. To set the camera to the Forced flash setting so it will flash regardless of the surrounding brightness, press the UP ARROW on the control button until a lightning bolt icon appears on the LCD screen.

the second is

IMPORTANT: If the Forced flash setting is already enabled and the flash is still not working, then the issue may be due to another camera setting. Even if the Forced flash setting is enabled, the flash will still not work in the following circumstances:

* When shooting MPEG movies
* When set to the Twilight mode
* If an external flash is connected
the third is

The information above should resolve your issue. However, if the issue still persists, you can try resetting the camera to factory specifications.
Some cameras have a RESET button built into them or a menu option to reset the camera to the default settings. Refer to the instruction manual supplied with your camera for specific information regarding the availability of a RESET button or menu option to reset the default settings. Otherwise, continue with the manual reset procedure below.

1. Turn off the camera.
2. Ensure the camera is not connected to an AC power adapter.
3. Remove the battery from the camera for 15 seconds.
4. Reinsert the battery.
5. Turn on the camera.

i hope this helps an fix it for you.


----------

